# My bun is drinking LOTS of water....



## Bethanie (Jul 12, 2013)

I was just wondering if it is something to be worried about. He is drinking a lot more then he use to. BUT he is young, he was born in March. 
He use to only drink like a bowl or so of water a day. Now it is more like three bowls. 
I was just wondering if it could be because he is getting older and not such a baby bun anymore.

I'm sure it is nothing I should really worry about but I figure I would ask you guys here before getting all panic-y and rushing him in to the vet. 

I'm new to bunnies so any advice would be helpful

Thanks and hop on guys.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 12, 2013)

How big is the bowl? An increase to three bowls seems like a lot and increased intake could be an indicator of kidney or bladder problems. It might be worth a vet trip just in case.


----------



## Bethanie (Jul 12, 2013)

Just normal rabbit food bowl. 
http://www.wag.com/smallanimal/p/super-pet-paw-print-bunny-120635
That is what he has how. 

I will look into taking him in to the vet.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 13, 2013)

Before you go to a vet measure out how much he is drinking. Some other helpful info would be how big is your bun or what is his breed? My french lop would love to drink 2-3 bowls of water a day but he was also an 11lb rabbit that peed like a racehorse. 

Also make sure he isnt knocking it around and spilling it


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 13, 2013)

Another factor is his hay consumption. My rabbits tend to drink more when they are eating more hay. 
And even that aside, sometimes they seem to practically ignore their water and then suddenly drink 2 bowlfuls over night.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 17, 2013)

Is he inside or outside? If he's outside the weather may be affecting his water consumption or it may just be evaporating faster. With most species, polydipsia (drinking a lot) is a sign of diabetes, but diabetes is very rare in rabbits. 
I had a rabbit who I retrospectively believe was drinking and peeing too much, although I didn't realize how much until he died and I saw how little his bond mate was drinking. I'd only had him for 2 months when he passed away and I believe he had undelrying kidney issues that he must have had when I adopted him. Since then I'm extra wary with rabbits who drink and pee too much.


----------



## geekgirl101 (Jul 18, 2013)

At the moment we've got some very hot weather, and we're set to have it go on like this throughout summer. Our bunnies are drinking loads because of the hot temperatures. We've increased their fresh veg supply that's been washed to provide more water for them and we tied an outdoor patio umbrella to their cage to offer them a place to cool off. If we're in all day we let them indoors and they just flake out in the coolest room. We've watched how much they're drinking, outdoors they're easily going through 4-5 bowls of water a day and indoors they can empty a large bowl of water but since it's cooler indoors they don't drink nearly as much.


----------

